# Snaring **** On Cross Over Log



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

Find you a nice log crossing a stream or creek and put you 3 snares on that log each end and the middle.Use wire supports to hold your snares in place and wire snares with two strands of 14 guage wire secuerly to logs.

In doing so you can catch as many as 3 **** in a night.Use a 5/64 snare and use a loop size of 6-8 inches.When **** gets snared he falls off log resulting in a hanging **** next morning.

You can bait logs up to between snares to enhance the attraction.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

do you really use a loop that little i never use um that small


----------



## LarryP82052 (Nov 11, 2006)

*Trapper2,by using the 6~8 inch loop you have less **** go truth loop withot getting caught,,could be that you might find your having **** go completely thru loop without getting caught.Take you a cordless drill and drill bit and dril holes into the log on each side of snare and put brush or small limbs in holes you drilled to act as guides,like a trail,Larry  *


----------

